# 1 Year Today



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well guys i made it !!!! Today 1 year with out a smoke!!! Spent most of today at range with my new AR 6.8 SpcII. Thought about posting pics or my rewards program for quitting but Grandson has kept me busy this evening so maybe tomorrow. Anyway thanks for the support and words of advice. I feel it was because of the members here that I made the decision I did to quit and I did. Thanks my friends,


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads Big D-----------way to go------------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're more then welcome.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rodney that's awesome news! From my perspective I can't believe a year has passed already, though I'm sure it's seemed like an eternity to you! Here's to 50 more smokeless years!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats !! I quit 2 1/2 years ago and it's the best thing I ever did. Not easy but can be done.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good for you Rodney.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Way to







Rodney.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The wife and I both gave up smoking back in 2002. Saving money was a great insentive then, and with that, we bought a new Jeep. I can't even imagine spending what they want for cigarettes now. Congratulations, Big D. I see you've found a way to use the extra money, way to go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well guys i made it !!!! Today 1 year with out a smoke!!! Spent most of today at range with my new AR 6.8 SpcII. Thought about posting pics or my rewards program for quitting but Grandson has kept me busy this evening so maybe tomorrow. Anyway thanks for the support and words of advice. I feel it was because of the members here that I made the decision I did to quit and I did. Thanks my friends,


Kudos Rodney, you got it whipped. Congrats on the 6.8 also. How do you like it so far? Pics?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Rodney !! I'm gonna have to sign up for that rewards program.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! I have been wondering how your battle was going but I felt weird coming right out and asking. I'm glad to hear you're winning!! Keep up the good fight!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

You got it licked, congrats and keep on. The monkey is still there hiding, I quit 12 years ago after smoking 21 years at 2 to 2 1/2 packs a day--and every now and then the urge would hit me from nowhere. I know what youre going through but the hard parts over. Just wondering if you bring your empty fingers to your lips after having a nice meal as if you were already smoking one out of habit still? Or pat your chest to grab a non existent pack? Stay strong and again glad for you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lets see....you have now saved 365 x $ 5.50 = 2007.50

Keep it up Big Guy...I had been praying for you off and on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigd ? how mant dollars in rewards have you paid yourself? LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And just wait the best part of it all is yet to come.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you get to breathe easier for a longe period of time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

EXACTLY !!! It took me about a year before I noticed my lungs feeling smooth and no caughing from deep breathing. That in itself was worth more than the money I was saving. I see and hear guys hacking, coughing, and spitting and think...wow, that could be me.

Anyhow...this is about you Rodney...I am glad for you buddy ride that wagon and shoot something off it too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OAC it was more like 2 1/2 to 3 packs a day. Well lets see the Savage 243, the Icon 22-250, the 6.8 SPCII, with reloading dies ,bullets ,glass,powder.I may owe
the kitty a little but whos counting anyway!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I bet your wife is !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

She could probably tell ya to within a few dollars what I have spent. She plays like she dont know 1 thing from another but she wiser than she lets on !!! After all she got me I think !!! LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OAC it was more like 2 1/2 to 3 packs a day.


I'm not one to judge, but WTF were you thinking? Do you know how many more guns you could have right now?!?!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW at $6 a pack that's $126 bucks a week. I wish I had all the money I spent on them back..... and as long as I'm wishing ,I wish I could have all the money I spent on a few other thing back too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris you give me to much credit Not sure I was thinking!!!! Now about the gun thing i am working on that but these new improved gas prices are hurting me in my wallet.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

How are you liking the 6.8 SPC ll Rodney? I would like to see some pics.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really looking forward to working with this round. I think my other rifles are gonna get jealous for sure. I need to take some pics for sure and post them. The round offers great kenetic energy with min recoil and heck I aint gonna be shooting out over 300 yds with it anyway. I mainly want to use it for hogs and deer but should a dog appear well we all know what happens then anyways. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I sure like mine. If I had built it first, I probably would not have built the 5.56. Just got a load of 6.8 mm bulk 110gr. spitzers today. I will be working up some loads for deer and hogs as soon as I have some time. I am using the 110 gr. V-Max for coyotes and hogs right now. This fall I plan to order some Hornady 120 gr. SSTs for hogs.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw the sale but they were gone before I could order. They have the 110gr HP in bulk but I had already ordered some 110 Noslers and 110 Pro Hunters. I guess I am gonna start with the H322 powder I got and see how these bullets work with it. I will start around 28 grs and work up from there not to exceed 29.5 grs. I will try to load some pics this weekend if I am not at the range or lookin to poke some holes in some pork. This heat is something else. We got a cold front moving in for Sat and Sun 99 Highs with 10 mph winds. Might need long sleeve shirts!!! Gotta run


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Big D, That is one habit I never Started But I know it is a tough one to Quit Congratulations Now you got to figure out what you gonna do with all the Extra Time and Money You gonna have!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I saw the sale but they were gone before I could order. They have the 110gr HP in bulk but I had already ordered some 110 Noslers and 110 Pro Hunters. I guess I am gonna start with the H322 powder I got and see how these bullets work with it. I will start around 28 grs and work up from there not to exceed 29.5 grs. I will try to load some pics this weekend if I am not at the range or lookin to poke some holes in some pork. This heat is something else. We got a cold front moving in for Sat and Sun 99 Highs with 10 mph winds. Might need long sleeve shirts!!! Gotta run


I am loading with H322. Very consistent and flows easily. I like it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone still going strong 5 days no NICOTENE at ALL! The inside of my mouth is so raw and cut up from chewing gum,candy, straws and ink pens!!!! But I sure can breath good when I bite my tongue LOL. I really need to go out this weekend and kill something!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK I posted my pics in the ar forum for anyone wanting to see the 6.8.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Real nice rifle Rodney. Looks like a shooter. I bet you'll like it as much as I like mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be sure to NOT pick on you for a few days Rodney... or at least until you kill something.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kicking the gum habbit can be tuff too...stay active and find a hobby, including guns.


----------

